# What WNBA player has the best chance at making the NBA



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I'd say Margo Dydek because of the simple fact that shes 7'2! No NBA team would pass up any1 (man or woman) iver 7' with range on their jumper


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Margo is as soft as they come!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

none


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Ticha Penicheiro her ABILITY to PASS, Court Vision, etc... Watching her is like watching Jason Kidd, Mike Bibby or Jason Williams. All very good PG's. I enjoy it very much... all the excitement


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

The NBA is always looking for good referees, you know...


----------

